# Float Tube



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm finally getting a float tube. I'm looking for a U shaped one for a decent price, but I want it to be good quality of course. Right now I'm aiming for a Caddis Nevada or Nevada Gold. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brfisherman17 said:


> I'm finally getting a float tube. I'm looking for a U shaped one for a decent price, but I want it to be good quality of course. Right now I'm aiming for a Caddis Nevada or Nevada Gold. Anyone have suggestions?


My first tube was a Caddis Nevada and while it was OK, getting repair supplies was nearly impossible. It leaked incessantly. How much do you weigh? Unless you are quite large in the girth department, I would consider instead a FishCat 4. Only a few dollars more but a markedly better craft. If you are a more hefty sort, I would suggest the Fat Cat or Super Fat cat. (They do cost about +/- $100 more than a fishcat4) I have a Fat Cat, have fished it hard, and it is still going strong after 8 years. Hope to get a couple more seasons out of it, then I may move on, possibly getting a new one or one of the newer models.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a little under 150 lbs. The Fishcat 4 is out of my budget. Although I would love it. I'm looking for around $100.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Beg, borrow or steal and spend the extra on a Fish Cat you won't be sorry. The difference is like day and night.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brfisherman17 said:


> I'm a little under 150 lbs. The Fishcat 4 is out of my budget. Although I would love it. I'm looking for around $100.


At 150 lbs, an FC4 would be perfect for you. Do what you must, but at least do yourself a favor and shop the FC4 for a while. A good friend picked one up for $130 on sale and he loves his. That is pretty close to your price point. Look at online suppliers for the best deals.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Check out KSL Classifieds or Craigs List for a used FC4 and you might find one priced within your budget.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! Sounds like it's worth it!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually have a brand new caddis high sierra that has never touched water, with a set of nice caddis fins I'll make ya a smoking deal on. Its red and orange. Brand new bladders.. I don't think its ever been inflated.

Same model as this.. http://outdoorsupplyandrental.com/store/products/caddis-high-sierra-float-tube/


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I actually have a brand new caddis high sierra that has never touched water, with a set of nice caddis fins I'll make ya a smoking deal on. Its red and orange. Brand new bladders.. I don't think its ever been inflated.
> 
> Same model as this.. http://outdoorsupplyandrental.com/store/products/caddis-high-sierra-float-tube/


Thanks, but I found a fishcat 4 that I'm bidding on. I just don't enjoy round tubes at all...


----------

